# georgian bay



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

hey everyone, I'm planning a trip with my soon to be 10yo son.
I'M planning on going to the georgian bay, specifically in the Tobermory area, have any of you been there? if so any tips and known resources to know before I go, it will be my first time on such a large body of water.
:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Answered here a week ago.


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

oops I had forgotten I had asked here before, my bad


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

Did you make the trip to Tobermory and, if so, did you have a good experience? What boat did you sail (I assume you went by boat or trailered to the area). I sail on Georgian Bay and Tobermory is a great spot to visit by boat or by car.


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm heading there around the 19th of the month, I'll be trailering the boat up there


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

Prevailing winds, in case you are interested, are generally W, NW, N. Not much E, some SW. Or none, if high pressure system takes hold


----------



## fred1diver (Aug 17, 2013)

good to know thanks, any good spots to anchor?


----------



## flandria (Jul 31, 2012)

FlyingWelshman already mentioned Wingfield Basin, about 17 miles to the east. You can anchor in Big Tub Harbour, but add 3ft to the datum as the lake is that much higher and so the depth increases too. It is busy during the day because of tour boats, though. I have seen once a boat in one of the two coves just east of town, although there may not be shore access there due to private residences, but it is well protected from prevailing wind. There is an inlet/bay at the southwest of Cove Island where you can anchor, but other than that, there is not much nearby. The town, though, repeating our Flying Friend, is worth staying at dock for a couple of days. You could also do a day anchor east of town where the dive boats go to a cave, but it would not be advisable to overnight there. I have no info on any of the other small islands there and believe them to be unsuitable.

Good luck and let us know how it all went.


----------

